# Macken an neuem Speicher / Hydro H50 1156 Kit



## xTc (7. September 2009)

So, da es nun auch möglich ist zu poste, will ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und diese Ecke des Forums einzuweihen.

Ich habe zwei Fragen / Punkte über die wir mal gesprochen haben sollten. 


#1 Mein neues 2x2GB Kit (*CMG4GX3M2A2000C8) *hat an den Kühler-Finnen eine Macke. Mich stört das, will das Kit aber nicht gleich wieder zurückschicken. Besteht die Möglichkeit ein Satz Austausch-Finnen zu bekommen? Im Grunde nur eine kleine Macke, aber wenn man sie kennt, schaut man ständig drauf. Und da ich Perfektionist, fällt es mir besonders auf....

Fotos zu der Macke findet man im Anhang.


#2 Wann gibt es das 1156er Kit für die Hydro Series H50? Im Forum schreibt ihr ja das es in dieser Woche verfügbar sein soll. Besteht auch die Möglichkeit das Kit nicht über den US-Shop zu beziehen?Ich hoffe, man kann mir helfen. 


Gruß und willkommen im Forum.


----------



## Bluebeard (8. September 2009)

1. Das sollte selbstverständlich nicht vorkommen und ich würde Dich bitten, sich diesbeüglich direkt an RMAsupport@corsairmemory.com zu wenden. Sollte es dabei irgendweche Probleme geben, wende Dich einfach wieder an mich.

2. Sockel 1156 Kits sollten in Kürze verfügbar sein - ich bin schon dabei mit meinen Kollegen zu erörtern, welche Möglichkeiten hier für User bestehen, die nicht im Shop ordern wollen oder aufgrund einer fehlenden Kreditkarte können.


----------



## xTc (8. September 2009)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> 1. Das sollte selbstverständlich nicht vorkommen und ich würde Dich bitten, sich diesbeüglich direkt an RMAsupport@corsairmemory.com zu wenden. Sollte es dabei irgendweche Probleme geben, wende Dich einfach wieder an mich.



All right, done. 




Bluebeard schrieb:


> 2. Sockel 1156 Kits sollten in Kürze verfügbar sein - ich bin schon dabei mit meinen Kollegen zu erörtern, welche Möglichkeiten hier für User bestehen, die nicht im Shop ordern wollen oder aufgrund einer fehlenden Kreditkarte können.



Wäre klasse, wenn du mich/uns hier in dem Thread auf dem Laufenden halten würdest. Danke.


Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (8. September 2009)

Die ersten 1156 Brackets sollten in Kürze über unseren Shop zu ordern sein. Dies war aufgrund der sehr geringen Verfügbarkeit nicht anders zu lösen.

Ab 1. Oktober sind die 1156 Brackets zudem dann auch inkludiert und auch im Shop sowohl evtl. auch über unseren Tech Support in ausreichenden Stückzahlen erhältlich.


----------



## xTc (8. September 2009)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Die ersten 1156 Brackets sollten in Kürze über unseren Shop zu ordern sein. Dies war aufgrund der sehr geringen Verfügbarkeit nicht anders zu lösen.



Super. Für das AM3-Kit fallen ja 5$ Versand an. Ich denke, wenn das 1156er Kit für die selben Versandkosten zu haben ist, werde ich es, wenn früher verfügbar, über den Shop ordern.


Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (9. September 2009)

Es wird sicherlich nicht mehr kosten


----------



## xTc (10. September 2009)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> 1. Das sollte selbstverständlich nicht vorkommen und ich würde Dich bitten, sich diesbeüglich direkt an RMAsupport@corsairmemory.com zu wenden. Sollte es dabei irgendweche Probleme geben, wende Dich einfach wieder an mich.



Wie lange braucht Ihr den da so für eine Antwort?


----------



## Bluebeard (10. September 2009)

Schick mir mal ne Kopie der Mail an forum.de@corsairmemory.com und häng die Bilder des HS mit an


----------



## xTc (10. September 2009)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Schick mir mal ne Kopie der Mail an forum.de@corsairmemory.com und häng die Bilder des HS mit an



Done. Und schonmal danke für deine Hilfe.


Gruß


----------



## Rolk (25. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin mal so frei und häng mich hier mit dran.

Wahrscheinlich gilt ja für das Corsair H50 AM3 Kit dasselbe wie für das 1156er, aber ich würde es gerne genau wissen. 

Also, wie komme ich an ein AM3 Kit heran, ausser über den US shop, bzw. ab wann liegen die Teile serienmässig mit dabei?


Gruss Rolk


----------



## Bluebeard (29. September 2009)

Serienmäßig ab dem 01. Oktber 2009 (Auslieferung unsererseits an die Händler).

Schreib mir ne Mail an forum.de@corsairmemory.com (mit Rechnungskopie) und ich schick Dir ein AMD Bracket - 1156 Brackets hab ich keine...


----------



## Rolk (29. September 2009)

Ok, danke für die Antwort.

Ich denke, so lange kann ich noch warten, hab das gute Stück ja noch gar nicht.


----------



## Bluebeard (1. Oktober 2009)

Aktueller Stand: Im laufe der Nächsten Woche ist das 1156 Bracket wohl im Shop erhältlich (ohne Gewähr, da Aussage des Zulieferers). Die H50 mit dem 1156 Bracket im Lieferumfang hat zudem eine neue Partnummer - CWCH50-1 - das sollte es Euch einfacher machen bei der Suche.


----------

